# Two Little Indians...



## bearswede (Jun 6, 2007)

Two Li'l Indians for your viewing pleasure...


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jun 6, 2007)

WoW, Those things are clean!!! Very nice Ron.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 6, 2007)

Dr. W. H. Long's Great Indian Pain Cure...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 6, 2007)

Johnson's (that's me) Indian Dyspeptic Bitters...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 6, 2007)

Side...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 6, 2007)

This little beauty does have a small crack, bottom back, deriving from a most spectacular and rare pontil... A combination pontil where a huge scar was formed with iron residue remaining inside the scar...


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 6, 2007)

Both nice, really like the Johnsons.


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet bottles, Ron. Must be nice to have a killer bitters with your name on it []. ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Jun 7, 2007)

> Great Indian Pain Cure...


 Matt lists a "...Great Indian Pain Killer" in his guide and that's probably the one I was thinking of when I bid on this one... Does anyone have any info on the "Cure" example?

 Thanks,

 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 9, 2007)

Ron  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dr-Longs-Great-Indian-Pain-Cure-Embossed-Cure-Bottle_W0QQitemZ130119595238QQihZ003QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Is this yours ?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 9, 2007)

> Is this yours ?


 
 Not the exact same bottle, but it looks as tho they both came out of the same mold...

 Thanks for the link, Brian...


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 9, 2007)

Why I had the link is because I had planned on placing a bid on it . 
 But , it went higher than I had expected .....and I really didn't need it that bad . 
 Cool bottle though !  It has a lot going for it ...... Cure and Indian embossed on it . If it was only pontiled and colored . LOL


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's the only embossed with Indian in my collection .
 A common bottle ..... but I still like it !  S.B. GOFF'S


----------

